# منتديات الجوال > منتدى المسجات >  >  اربعين  الامام الحسين ع   }  mms

## Sweet Magic

السلام عليكم  

صباح & مساء // الجوري  

كيفكم حبايبي  
عظم الله اجوركم 

 
*مأجورين ب**اربعينية ابي عبدالله الحسين عليه السلام* 
*مدخل .. }* 
*منها صرخة ويا حسين ترتفع* 
*صرخة حتى العرش منها ينفجع* 
*مستحيل الركضة هذي تنمنع* 
*الله يخدل كل من يعاديها*  
 

 


 


 
 
 

مخرج .. } 
ارفعت صوتي وصحت ياعلة الكون 
يضل قلبي لك ياحسين مرهون 
ضميري انت والمهجة والعيون 
وأنت مبدئي وأنت ختامي . 

مأجورين 
sweet magic
لاابيح ولا احل من ينسب الموضوع لنفسه

----------


## جنة الرضا

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد

مشكوره sweet magic



يا فؤادي الحزين 
اقبل الاربعين 
ليتني كل حين 
عند قبر الحسين


مأجورين


ان شالله

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

مشكوره عزيزتي سويت
في ميزان حسناتك
وحوائج مقضيه بحق الحسين وآل حسين
دمتي بود

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم ،، 
عظم الله لنا ولكم الأجر ،، وأحسن الله إلى فاطمة الزهراء العزاء ،،
مأجورين ساداتي موالي أجمعين ،، 
غاليتي ،، سويت 

إبداع متجدد أحفه بالصلاة على محمد وآل محمد  
مجهوود كبيروعند الله وعند النبي محمد وأهل بيته الطاهرين ،، هو أعظمُ أجرا إن شاء الله تعالى 
مُثابة عليه ومأجورة إن شاء الله تعالى 
وجزاك الله خير في الدنيا والآخرة ،، 
موفقة ومقضية حوائجكِ بحق الحسين ومصيبته ،،
دمتي بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## Sweet Magic

> اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
> 
> مشكوره sweet magic 
> 
> 
> يا فؤادي الحزين 
> اقبل الاربعين 
> ليتني كل حين 
> عند قبر الحسين 
> ...



 
جنة الرضا  

يعطيك العافية  

اشكر لك تواجدك الجميل 

مأجورين 

دمت بود

----------


## Sweet Magic

> مشكوره عزيزتي سويت
> في ميزان حسناتك
> وحوائج مقضيه بحق الحسين وآل حسين
> دمتي بود



 
دمعة طفلة 

شكراً  عزيزتي  

موفقة الى كل خير  

مأجورين  

دمتي بود

----------


## Sweet Magic

> اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم ،،
> 
> عظم الله لنا ولكم الأجر ،، وأحسن الله إلى فاطمة الزهراء العزاء ،،
> مأجورين ساداتي موالي أجمعين ،، 
> غاليتي ،، سويت  
> إبداع متجدد أحفه بالصلاة على محمد وآل محمد  
> مجهوود كبيروعند الله وعند النبي محمد وأهل بيته الطاهرين ،، هو أعظمُ أجرا إن شاء الله تعالى 
> مُثابة عليه ومأجورة إن شاء الله تعالى 
> وجزاك الله خير في الدنيا والآخرة ،، 
> ...



 
غاليتي 

دمعه  

اشكرك  من كل فلبي على دعواتك الصادقة والرائعة 

اسعدني حظورك الغالي على قلبي 

موفقة الى كل خير بحق محمد وال محمد  

مأجورين 

دمتي بود

----------


## فرح

اللهم صلي على محمدوعلى آله الاطهار
عظم الله لك الاجرسيدتي يافاطمة الزهرار 
مأجورسيدي ومولاي ياابا صالح المهدي احسن الله لك العزاء
مأجورين شيعة الحسين عليه السلام 
احسنت وبوركت جهودك الطيبه 
عمل جميل وراااائع ،،،سلمت يدينك
ويعطيك العااافيه ،،،وقضى الله حوائجك لدنيا والاخرع 
مثاااااابه ومأجوره 
دمتِ وداااام ابداااعك ياكل الغلا 
تقبلي تحياااتــــــــي..

----------


## غريبة الطابيع

*منها صرخة ويا حسين ترتفع* 
*صرخة حتى العرش منها ينفجع* 
*مستحيل الركضة هذي تنمنع* 
*الله يخدل كل من يعاديها* 
عظم الله لك الاجر ياسيدي ياصاحب العصر والزمان وبقية الله في ارضه عج وشعية علي الكرار في ذكر اربعينة الامام الحسين عليه السلام السلام على الحسين وعلى علي ابن الحسين وعلى الاود الحسين وعلى اصحاب الحين رزقنا الله وايكم في الدنيا شفاعتهم وفي الاخرة زرياتهم يسلمو ويعطيك الف عافية تحياتي عذووبة

----------


## Malamh Cute

*مسآء الورد* 
*سوسو القميلهـ*  
*اول شي مآجورين بأربيعينية الإمآم الحسين :( ،،* 
*وتسلمي غلآتو ع المسجآت مرهـ روعهـ ،،* 
*ربي يعطيش الف عافيه قمر ،،* 
*وفي ميزآن حسنآتش يآرب* 
 

 

*في ميزآن حسنآتك قميلهـ ،،*

*ورحم الله وآلديش ،* 
*مآانحرم جديدك يالغلآ ،،* 
*سي يو*

----------


## شوق المحبة

اللهم ص ـلي على مـ ح ـمد وآل مـ ح ـمد ..


ربي إح ـفظ زوار الـ ح ـسين وَ زوار آهل البيت ع ـليهم الـ س ـلام ..


مـ ج ـهوود ج ـداً رااائع ومتميز ،، 


كـ ع ـادتكِ ح ـبيبتي تبهرينا دااائماً ..


س ـلمت يمنااكِ الولائيه ،، وع ـطاااكِ ربي الـ ع ـااافيه ..


مأج ـوووره وجـ ع ـله ربي بميزان الـ ح ـسنااات ..


دمتي بكل مـ ح ـبة ..

----------


## هدوء الغرام

مشكورة 
لكِ جزيل الشكر والتقدير

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين
وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم
وأهللك أعدائهم أجمعين

غاليتي : سويت
مأجوره ومثآبه باأربعين الإمام الحسين { عليه السلام }
وعطاكِ الله كل صحه وعافيه
على الــ mms 
جزاكِ الله كل خير في ميزان أعمالك
ولا عدمنااا هذا الإبداع
دمتي بخير وهناء
تحياتي



أمنيـ مجروحه ـــات
كانت هنا

----------


## Sweet Magic

> اللهم صلي على محمدوعلى آله الاطهار
> 
> عظم الله لك الاجرسيدتي يافاطمة الزهرار 
> مأجورسيدي ومولاي ياابا صالح المهدي احسن الله لك العزاء
> مأجورين شيعة الحسين عليه السلام 
> احسنت وبوركت جهودك الطيبه 
> عمل جميل وراااائع ،،،سلمت يدينك
> ويعطيك العااافيه ،،،وقضى الله حوائجك لدنيا والاخرع 
> مثاااااابه ومأجوره 
> ...



 
اشكرك  

غالليتي  فروحه  

موفقه الى كل خير بحق الحسن علية السلام  

دمتي بود  حبيبتي

----------


## Sweet Magic

> *منها صرخة ويا حسين ترتفع* 
> *صرخة حتى العرش منها ينفجع* 
> *مستحيل الركضة هذي تنمنع* 
> *الله يخدل كل من يعاديها* 
> عظم الله لك الاجر ياسيدي ياصاحب العصر والزمان وبقية الله في ارضه عج وشعية علي الكرار في ذكر اربعينة الامام الحسين عليه السلام السلام على الحسين وعلى علي ابن الحسين وعلى الاود الحسين وعلى اصحاب الحين رزقنا الله وايكم في الدنيا شفاعتهم وفي الاخرة زرياتهم يسلمو ويعطيك الف عافية تحياتي عذووبة



 
غريبة الطابيع

تسلمي عزيزتي  

يعطيك العافية 

دمتي بود

----------


## Sweet Magic

> *مسآء الورد*
> 
> *سوسو القميلهـ* 
> *مساء الجوري يا الغلا*  
> *اول شي مآجورين بأربيعينية الإمآم الحسين :( ،،* 
> *وتسلمي غلآتو ع المسجآت مرهـ روعهـ ،،*
> *الروعه حظورك الاكثر من قميل*  
> *ربي يعطيش الف عافيه قمر ،،*
> *ويعافيش غناتي*  
> ...



 
دمتي بود يا قمر

----------


## Sweet Magic

> اللهم ص ـلي على مـ ح ـمد وآل مـ ح ـمد .. 
> 
> ربي إح ـفظ زوار الـ ح ـسين وَ زوار آهل البيت ع ـليهم الـ س ـلام .. 
> 
> مـ ج ـهوود ج ـداً رااائع ومتميز ،،  
> 
> كـ ع ـادتكِ ح ـبيبتي تبهرينا دااائماً .. 
> 
> س ـلمت يمنااكِ الولائيه ،، وع ـطاااكِ ربي الـ ع ـااافيه .. 
> ...



شوق  

تسلمي  غالليتي 

التميز حظورك الغالي على قلبي 

مأجورة 

موفقة الى كل خير 

دمتي بود

----------


## Sweet Magic

> مشكورة 
> لكِ جزيل الشكر والتقدير



هدوء الغرام  

اشكرك عزيزتي  

دمتي بود

----------


## Sweet Magic

> اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين
> وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم
> وأهللك أعدائهم أجمعين 
> غاليتي : سويت
> مأجوره ومثآبه باأربعين الإمام الحسين { عليه السلام }
> وعطاكِ الله كل صحه وعافيه
> على الــ mms 
> جزاكِ الله كل خير في ميزان أعمالك
> ولا عدمنااا هذا الإبداع
> ...



امنيات مجروحه

تسلمي  غالليتي 

يعطيك العافية 

مأجورين 

دمتي بود

----------


## حكايا الشموع

مجهود رااائع خيتو
الله يعطيك الف عافيه  يالغلا ع mms المميزه
لاعدمنا روعة جديدك

----------


## fatemah

يــآآرب اكتب لنا زيآرة الحسين
تسلمي خية ع المسجات الرائعة
الله يجعله في ميزان حسانتك ويعطيك الف عافية
لاعدمنا روعة الجديد
سلاموو

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*السلام على الحسين وعلى علي بن الحسين وعلى اولاد الحسين وعلى اصحاب الحسين ....*
*عـــــــــــــــــزيزتي سويت ،،*
*سلمت الانامل الرائعه الولائيه،،*
*مسجات غاية الروعة ومنتهى الجمال،،*
*لا اجامل هذه حقيقة الكل يشهد عليها،،*
*اللهم صــــــــــــل على محمد وآلـ مـحمد ــ ،،*
*آجركـِ الله سويت ومثابة ع ماقدمتيه،،*
*ماننحرم من جمــــــــــــــــال الابـداع،،*
*دمتـــــِ بحمى الـــــرحمنــــ،،*
*تـــــــــحـيااتي،،*

----------


## شاري الطيب

sweet magic
*تسلمين على المسجات الحلوه* 
*يعطيك العافية 
دمتي بود* 
*تحيااااااتي*

----------


## Sweet Magic

> مجهود رااائع خيتو
> الله يعطيك الف عافيه يالغلا ع mms المميزه
> لاعدمنا روعة جديدك



 
تسلمي غالليتي  

التميز  حظور الجميل 

دمتي بود

----------


## Sweet Magic

> يــآآرب اكتب لنا زيآرة الحسين
> تسلمي خية ع المسجات الرائعة
> الله يجعله في ميزان حسانتك ويعطيك الف عافية
> لاعدمنا روعة الجديد
> 
> سلاموو



fatemah


يارب رزقكم ويرزقنا زيارتهم في الدنيا 

وشفاعتهم في الاخرة 

دمتي بخير يا الغلا

----------


## Sweet Magic

> *السلام على الحسين وعلى علي بن الحسين وعلى اولاد الحسين وعلى اصحاب الحسين ....*
> *عـــــــــــــــــزيزتي سويت ،،*
> *سلمت الانامل الرائعه الولائيه،،*
> *مسجات غاية الروعة ومنتهى الجمال،،*
> *لا اجامل هذه حقيقة الكل يشهد عليها،،*
> *اللهم صــــــــــــل على محمد وآلـ مـحمد ــ ،،*
> *آجركـِ الله سويت ومثابة ع ماقدمتيه،،*
> *ماننحرم من جمــــــــــــــــال الابـداع،،*
> *دمتـــــِ بحمى الـــــرحمنــــ،،*
> *تـــــــــحـيااتي،،*



هلا  والله

غناتي  

شذى 

الروعه  ان تكون بقربي وتنوري متصفحي 

الله لا يحرمني منك 

دمتي بود

----------


## Sweet Magic

> sweet magic
> 
> *تسلمين على المسجات الحلوه* 
> *يعطيك العافية* 
> *دمتي بود* 
> 
> *تحيااااااتي*



 
اشكرك  

اخوي شاري الطيب 

الله يعافيك 

دمت بخير

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

الله يعطيك العافيه ..

وعظم الله اجوركم ...

بوركتي ..

كل المودة

----------

